# Metronidazole & Rabbit Snails



## Swish (Apr 21, 2012)

Will metronidazole have a negative impact on my rabbit snails? 

I need to treat one of my hillstream loaches, and I don't have a quarantine tank that is appropriate for him.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Almost everything has a bad effect on snails


----------

